# ~이건 ~이건 간에...



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

So I understand that the following sentence means roughly "Whether it's a video you spent many nights making, or a video you spent lots of money or effort making, it's very rare for the first video you make to become popular."

며칠 밤을 새워 만든 영상이건 얼마나 많은 노력이나 돈을 들인 영상이건 *간에* 처음 만든 영상이 곧바로 인기 콘텐츠가 되는 일은 거의 없다.

But I'm wondering what the 간에 means? Could you use it in another sentence please?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## PIA Watss

며칠 밤을 새워 만든 영상이건 얼마나 많은 노력이나 돈을 들인 영상이건 (간에 ) 처음 만든 영상이 곧바로 인기 콘텐츠가 되는 일은 거의 없다.

Hi
It is a matter of style  and you can omit it.
이거던 저거던 (간에) 모두 똑같아
A이건 B 이건 (간에) 상관없어
이사람이건 저사람이건 (간에)  다 똑같아


----------



## Rance

From Naver Dic.



> 간10_間_
> 3. (‘-고 -고 간에’, ‘-거나 -거나 간에’, ‘-든지 -든지 간에’ 구성으로 쓰여) *앞에 나열된 말 가운데 어느 쪽인지를 가리지 않는다는 뜻을 나타내는 말.*
> 
> 공부를 하든지 운동을 하든지 *간에* 열심히만 해라.
> 이러나저러나 *간에*
> 좋든지 싫든지 *간에* 일단 해 봐라.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you both for your explanations!


----------

